# Island Grown Washington Great Nettle Tea Leaves~



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Nettle Tea Leaves are loaded with vitamins and minerals. You can serve this as a tea or rehydrate for cooking with (more nutritious than spinach)! Nettle Leaves are 40% protein by leaf volume and recommended for many health issues. Nettle Tea is very beneficial for those who want to promote improved health, enrich and level blood acid which benefits those with Gout, maintains prostate health, helps loosen congestion which is helpful for Asthma sufferers. I find relief from cramps, it is pain relieving for joints and other aches plus very nice to sooth stomach aches. A rich and mellow tasty tea! You can also use this also to supplement your critters feed...  This will help with trouble Egg laying chickens and livestock get shinier coats.....very good for them.. 

We had Nettle Pizza a few nights ago and when hubby ran out of spinach, he put Nettle Leaves in his bean soup. My own sister drinks the tea for her Gout, her doctor told her to which impressed me but he is an MD not a homeopathic doc. He was very impressed when she told him I had given her the Nettle Tea leaves as he told her to go find them...funny but true. Then I had mailed her Nettle Tea leaves from my Winter stores in Dec.... She will be happy I am harvesting this week. They cost a lot less buying them by the gallon bag than tea bags also. 

The Nettles are ready to begin harvesting Tea leaves from now! I can offer them as before for $5 a gallon size ziploc bag with $2 shipping. I make these full and the Nettles are grown without pesticides, air dried....

You can email me at [email protected] or pm me or write directly on the page. I do accept concealed cash, Post Office Money Orders only or paypal.  

Below is a pic of baby nettles...so cute!










Where the Nettles Grow.....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The first orders are going out this Wednesday. I have seen some of these Nettle up to two feet already! This is the time to get the most tender Leaves for those who want to rehydrate them to cook with...


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Can I send you a paypal to the email address you listed above? I'd like some nettle. Any chance you have access to some seeds?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sending you the cash now Romy. Thanks for offering them.

One of the plants I purchased from you is still alive, though it does not look very healthy and is only a couple inches tall. (I'm beginning to think the type of nettle you grow will not grow here and this sure saddens me. I am still hoping the other plant will peek it's head out of the ground and that the seeds will come up.)


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Can I send you a paypal to the email address you listed above? I'd like some nettle. Any chance you have access to some seeds?


You sure can send paypal and yes, I have seeds, plants, roots and tea leaves! I will pm you!



motdaugrnds said:


> Sending you the cash now Romy. Thanks for offering them.
> 
> One of the plants I purchased from you is still alive, though it does not look very healthy and is only a couple inches tall. (I'm beginning to think the type of nettle you grow will not grow here and this sure saddens me. I am still hoping the other plant will peek it's head out of the ground and that the seeds will come up.)


I am pm'g you! We will work out your plants! I have just the thing!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you. Sent you a PM too.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hello Romy, my friend. Long time no chat! I know you have been busy busy busy. I got a terrible steam burn on my inside of my arm and was so glad I had your nettle salve here!

Just in case you need a reference, let me assure people viewing this thread what a GOODSELLER you are!!

I would like a gallon of leaves and will send my addy to hotmail, and wait for yours so I can send concealed cash! We hope to plant some this year!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hello Romy, my friend. Long time no chat! I know you have been busy busy busy. I got a terrible steam burn on my inside of my arm and was so glad I had your nettle salve here!
> 
> *Although I am glad you had your Nettle salve handy, I sure wish you did not suffer with another burn, those steam burns sure hurt...my goodness! I always keep some for my little burns too! It has been a while since we chatted...busy busy as a bee is me too! *
> 
> ...


*Your Tea leaves are ready and waiting. You have your roots and seeds coming too. *


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the ideal time to get Nettle Tea Leaves! While it is still cold in many places, this is a great rejuvinating tea that makes you feel soothed and relieves pain...such a warm feeling. These tender young Nettles provide the most flavor and best harvest for steaming into a nice veggie dish if you re-constitute them in water. I am cutting more this week, so I can fill any order size! Many are over two feet tall now!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Just wondering if you sent the nettles yet. It has been a couple weeks.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Just wondering if you sent the nettles yet. It has been a couple weeks.


Oh Goodness, I thought I had written you too! On all my live plant orders, I had to wait when freezing temps, snow and storms hit, then driving rains over these past two weeks. Finally the sun it out today! While the rest of the country has record highs, we are still burning firewood and this morning it was 38 degrees (up from yesterday morning though). 

Yours will go out this Wed, your baby Nettles look wonderful! I will bring them indoors to warm them gently so that the shipping will not shock them. 

Thanks for checking in and sorry for the weather delays! I have plenty of Nettle Tea Leaves as I am drying them INDOORS.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Still waiting for the nettles.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Still waiting for the nettles.


Pm'd you!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Nettle Tea Leaves are being cut by the basket full! They have been growing wonderfully and I will have lots available by next week!

$6 a gallon size bag and $2 shipping

I can accept paypal, post office money order or concealed cash

Pm me, post on my page or email me if you prefer:

[email protected]


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I received a generous package last year and I'm very pleased with the transaction I had.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

NostalgicGranny said:


> I received a generous package last year and I'm very pleased with the transaction I had.


Thank you for your great feed back! It has been kind of goofy with the Nettles so far as I was able to score some in Dec which was unusual, then the rains ripped them up. The past few weeks they have grown very fast and the gentle rains allowed them to stay intact. I am going out today to cut basket fulls!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

All Paid orders going out on this Wed! I will be cutting more this weekend.

Nettle Tea Leaves are seasonal and an early Spring offering. For those that want to try them or get any, I will only have these a short time. Last year we had a double harvest due to kooky weather but normally I can only harvest in early Spring. 

Limited time offering!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

More orders going out tomorrow, best time to get the tea leaves is this time of year. I will be clipping all week long!

Thank you for the orders folks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have more Nettle Tea ready to go. Plus the Nettles/seeds/roots are available too!

Thanks!


----------

